# BARS,SHIELDS & BOWTIES



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

I WILL START POSTING SOME OF THE SHOP WORK SOME YOU MIGHT HAVE SEEN UNDER OTHER POST AND A LOT YOU HAVEN


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

THE LATEST


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

the latest bike we finished just in time for SEMA


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

More pics up next week


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

BSB


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

real talent rite there !


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

thank you IMPALALUV


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

we are doing some changes on the gold glide "evil empire"


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

going to do a complete make over on this 2010 roadglide
[h=2][/h] [h=2]







[/h] 2010 ROADGLIDE 7,000 MILES HAS 113"TWIN CAM WITH COMPRESSION RELEASE VALVES.EXTENDED BAGS,CUSTOM PAINT,CUSTOM WHEELS,SOUNDS LOTS OF EXTRAS FOR THE RIGHT RAG 1962 AND OLDER OR 75 RAG PLUS SOME $ NOTHING CUT PLEASE























​ 


 Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote    Blog this Post 

05-29-2011 04:45 PM #218 
*sixtyduce* 








Baller Poster







Join Date Dec 2008
Posts 356


[h=2]







[/h] ASKING $35,000.00


----------



## ridinlow64 (Aug 31, 2011)

*nice!!!!*

thats probably one of the sickest paintjobs i have seen on a bike, and I'm talking about that yellow one, the airbrushing is insane. Good Work Mna


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Ridinlow64


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

made some changes on the bike,different wheels,blacked out everything,different bags,bag lids,rear fender also stretched out the front headlight and molded in the windshield


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

5/sixtyduce/Dameons%20Road%20king/IMG_0636.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

more coming soon


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Posting more this week


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Been a while


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks treyimpala


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Great work


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you Bravo


----------



## Skinn109 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bad ass work. :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you skinn109


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

http://i440.photobucket.com/albums/qq125/sixtyduce/shannons 2012 glide/IMG_4011.jpg


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Bumpin


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

its been a while since we posted so here we go
http://s440.photobucket.com/user/sixtyduce/library/roni family first roadking


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Those bikes look bad ass. I have a question, where do you go to get those parts diamond cut on the edges?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice work.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

there is only one place that i know of is in henderson nevada rite next to Las vegas. here is there hook up

DIAMOND HEADS
120 CASSIA WAY
HENDERSON, NV 89014
Ph: (702)432-8864
Fax: (702)432-0709
*Toll-free: (877)602-4026*
E-mail: [email protected]
Hours:
Monday - Friday
7AM - 4PM


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

*cashmoneyspeed* thank you


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Outstanding work.....the colors and airbrush, not to mention the Lexani accessories $ick !!!


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

I cant take credit for the craffix but i did redo,touch up,ad more ,reclear,color sand and buff just in time for him to pull into the LV super show
http://s440.photobucket.com/user/sixtyduce/lavells 64 ss/story




























going to give this one a complete make over


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

here is the next one in line a frame off deuce
http://s440.photobucket.com/user/sixtyduce/Tones Duce/story


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

TtT


----------

